# 2nd fertility appt today, moving to iui



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi.
I'll introduce myself briefly, i'm 35 and my husband and I are now on month 17 of ttc #1. We live in Derby so have been attending the Royal Derby Hospital.

We had our second fertility appointment this morning with the consultant to go through the results of my hsg, which it turns out was ok despite the comments made by the radiologist at the time and the week of cramping that I went through afterwards.

This means that we are now being referred to the fertility clinic to move forward for iui. We just have to wait a couple of weeks for a letter.

We are really excited to be moving forward now and can't wait to find out when we will start. 

I am looking forward to chatting with some of you as we move on in this difficult journey.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone. 
Mel


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Melbg,

After so much waiting it does feel good to finally get the all important appointment with the people who can really help you fall pregnant. 

Good luck with your next appointment, hopefully you can start your treatment soon!

E x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome  
I am hoping that this will be the answer, as i'm sure everyone else who has it does.

It is just such a relief to be moving forward now.

FX for you and everyone else on here, looking forward to hearing about all the bfp's!
Mel x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

So after being told on Tuesday we would have to wait 2-3 weeks to get our letter with next appointment for IUI, it was waiting for me when I got home from work today! The appointment is for 4th November! Efficient NHS, not at all what I expected.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

welcome melbg, wish u all the best on u'r journey it's exciting to be moving forward and getting started  nov 4th will be here b4 u know it, once u get started everything moves quite fast. x


----------



## Deb2010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello

Derby is great, I used to be seen by Prof Bob Shaw (now retired), but fantastic hospital and linked into Nurture (Nottingham - has some of best results in the country).

All the best!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hey thats great news. We hav an iui planning apt tomorrow and im so excited and scared at the same time x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

So we went to the iui appt today, fully expecting to have months to wait! The nurse was really nice, says we have up to 6 cycles on the NHS of which the first one will be natural then clomid on the next one if necessary. Asked where I was in my cycle, today is CD7, says we can do this cycle if we want to, first follicle scan on Thursday 8th! Yikes, here we go!  

FX for everyone else cycling this month!
Mel


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Wow melbg thats a good nhs you have. All the best x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Elli. I know, i'm still in shock! 

How did your planning appt go?


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey af just arrived so tom will count as day one. Then injections frm day two!x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

That's really exciting for you! Good luck and let me know how you get on!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

As long as i dont pass out with the injections!x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Elli - how are your injections going? 

I had to do my trigger injection last night. It was the first time to self-inject and I freaked out! I did eventually manage to do it though. I'm not sure if that, the IUI tomorrow or that I have 3 cysts on a natural cycle and everyone is talking about possible endometriosis, is freaking me out the most! 

I guess, like everyone else here, I will just have to deal with what is thrown my way! I'm feeling quite down today so i'm going to put my IUI cycle relaxation/visualisation on now.


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hey hope all goes well hun. Jabs r fine i just feel so tired tho. Are u likely to hav thd iui tom? B thnking of u x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, tomorrow morning. Doing anything to not think about it lol


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Be thnking of u today best of luck x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks. Everything went fine, completely painless. My stupid cervix did its normal hiding trick so hunting with the speculum wasn't pleasant but the IUI went really well. DH had good numbers and i'm not getting any cramping although in the last hour I can sure feel my ovaries lol now to wait...


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Excellent got evrythng crossed for u. I had my scan, two follicles luking gud so go bak wednesday for re scan. Poor dh feeling stressed. Just gota hope they grow and i get creativewith excuses for work xx


----------



## M155PTR (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi melbg

I'm new in here and just wondered how your iui went?  I'm currently in the 2ww after iui at royal derby and just interested in how things went / are going?


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi there,

My IUI in November was not successful. We are just monitoring an ovarian cyst that is causing me some pain, next scan is next week.

I have my fingers crossed that your IUI went really well. Keep me updated with how you are getting on... X


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi Mel, sorry to hear you're in some pain with that cyst. hope you're keeping well though xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hk, yes I am OK thanks. It is just annoying more than anything, 2 random epiodes of pain in the last 2 weeks in December. I think they will just scan me again in another 4-6 weeks, by which time if it hasn't resolved by itself it is quite unlikely to do so. Maybe more drastic action will be needed, who knows?

How are you doing? Any more plans for treatment?


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

its all flipping waiting isnt it. will they do drilling if it doesnt resolve itself? we r thnking about the cost and whether we can afford anotha go x


----------

